# '73 1436 Eldocraft build up



## tornado (Mar 28, 2008)

I didn't find this site until I was near the end of my build-up, but here is what I have so far on my 1973 Eldocraft 1436:

















Started on the trailer first. Wire wheel the rust, primer and paint:














Now the exterior. Scrap,sand, prime, mask, paint and decals:



















Aluminum framing mostly 1x1x 1/8 & 1.5x1.5x 1/8 using pop rivets:














All mocked up with 3/8" plwood floors and rod holders:














I then disassembled everything and rolled the Basspro Tuff Coat on the sides, in the center storage area and rear battery compartment:














I have carpeted the plywood and painted the rest of the interior but I don't have pictures yet. I am hoping to be done this weekend or next.


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2008)

Coming out awesome! Thanks for posting.


Is that an 86 GT?


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 28, 2008)

Great job, tornado! Can't wait to see the finished product! 8)


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 28, 2008)

woo hoo another "73" 1436 we're taking over :lol: 

Alluminum build too  

killer job on the paint. 

been on the water yet?


----------



## tornado (Mar 28, 2008)

It hasn't been in the water since I started on the interior(Aug. '07), but I am hoping to float it in a shortly. I've got it 97% done tonight, just need to finish a little wiring and reassemble the front control deck, I'll get some more pictures soon. The Mustang is an '86 LX w/ an '85 GT motor, it's my other toy! :wink:


----------



## sccamper (Mar 28, 2008)

Making great project.

Dont see a hitch on the Stang. Paint looks pretty close, probally look cool running down the road.


----------



## tornado (Mar 29, 2008)

> Dont see a hitch on the Stang. Paint looks pretty close, probally look cool running down the road.


I could get to pond much quicker towing with it!
Here is the finished project:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 29, 2008)

Great job! Are those flush-mount rod holders fixed into the rear seat on each side? 8)


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2008)

Simple, Clean, and very well though out! Good job man!


----------



## tornado (Mar 30, 2008)

> Great job! Are those flush-mount rod holders fixed into the rear seat on each side?


No, I only have the one, couldn't find a good place far enough away from that one. I got some roller bunks for Christmas and once I put those on I should be done with it for a while.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 30, 2008)

You did a great job, I love the colors!


----------



## asinz (Mar 30, 2008)

That is an excellent build, looks brand new.


----------



## switchback (Mar 30, 2008)

Awesome job.


----------



## tornado (May 18, 2008)

I finally got it wet yesterday and it did better than expected. It wasn't tippsy at all while seated and it was pretty stable even while I stood on the front deck. My little 24# thrust trolling motor needs an upgrade now though, it is slower now with the extra weight. It is much quieter also now. 
We went to Banks Lake in Lakeland, GA. It is a wonderful 1000 acre lake with great facilities, the only thing that would make it perfect is if it had some fish! We took a three boat party out and only three fish were caught, but the boat did so great I am happy.
I don't have a zoom on the camera I brought but that first picture shows a 10-12ft jon loaded with 3 large men and the waterline was only 4" below the edge of the boat :shock: 
The second show our fleet, mines on the right.


----------



## Ron42261 (May 18, 2008)

Great Job on the boat
Ron


----------



## Zum (May 18, 2008)

looks like it was a perfect day


----------



## Waterwings (May 18, 2008)

Cool! 8) , Those 3 fellas in that one boat must like living on the edge :shock: . Nice pic of the 3 boat flotilla, and the area looks like a great place to boat/fish


----------



## kemical (May 18, 2008)

had a question, looks like ur using aluminum for the bracing,, ,, where did u get that type of aluminum,, like homedepot, lowes, ace, or it was a welding shop you picked up?? and how did ya cut it?

thanks


----------



## tornado (May 19, 2008)

https://www.onlinemetals.com
I got most of the metal from this site. I did all of my cutting using a metal cutting blade in my jig saw. It cut very easy with the jig saw but I went through about six blades and ten 1/8" drill bits for all the pop rivets.


----------



## HILLDADDY88 (Mar 13, 2012)

How was the fishing in Banks lake ive been thinking about making a trip down there to fish it! Do you know any good clean hotels in the area?


----------



## tornado (Mar 14, 2012)

Fishing was OK, 5 keepers among the three boats. After the fact, some locals told us the fish the main channel at daybreak for the best results. I don't know about hotels, we are within driving distance.


----------

